# Any alternatives to the bwi driver?



## xeemo (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm using a BCM4311 (broadcom) card on an oldish laptop I aquired, but I'm having some trouble with the bwi driver.  The main problem is the speed slows down on larger files.  I dropped the MTU down to 1200, which helps a ton with web browsing simple pages, but adding packages or downloading videos is a pain.

I was just wondering if there was any alternative driver I could use.  Linux always has ndiswrapper, and that can often be the better option.  Does freebsd FreeBSD offer anything similar perhaps?

edit: upon further inspection, the main thing is the range is horrible. *I* need to be within pretty much ten feet of the wireless router to get a decent speed using the bwi drivers.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2012)

xeemo said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if there was any alternative driver I could use.  Linux always has ndiswrapper, and that can often be the better option.  Does freebsd offer anything similar perhaps?


ndis(4) and ndisgen(8).


----------



## xeemo (Apr 4, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ndis(4) and ndisgen(8).


Ah, yes.  I don't know why I didn't think to just look that up.  For what it's worth the wireless is working much better now.


----------

